# ACSI Book 2013



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can buy the 2013 ACSI book in Portugal.

I cant really order it in the UK and have it posted over as I do not know where we will be.

Obviously need the card to use the sites.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Most of the ACSI sites sell the guides which contain the card.
I believe that the books will be available from early December, you should be able to get one from an ACSI site before Xmas

Tony


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: ACSI Book [MHF Link] in Portugal.

I cant really order it in the UK and have it posted over as I do not know where we will be.

Obviously need the card to use the sites.

Cheers

DJM[/quote]
We stayed at Olhao site recently and the out of season price is less than ACSI price therefore no need for card there and I suspect many other sites at this time of year.*


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You coud get it sent to a post office in `portugal, or to a campsite. But as said above, if you are in Portugal in the winter, especially if you stay for a few weeks, you can often get a better deal just asking at the campsite.

The one we are on at the moment, Camping Alentejo (on the ACSI website, but not in the book), charges €11 a night including electricity, but from November 1st charges 175€ a month, with metered electricity at 30c a K/w and free internet all over the site. This is for 2 people, MH, and a dog.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the books won't be for sale yet, they usually hit us right at the end of December, but you can buy from ACSI Campsites, or even direct from acsi themselves online


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Easyriders said:


> You coud get it sent to a post office in `portugal, or to a campsite. But as said above, if you are in Portugal in the winter, especially if you stay for a few weeks, you can often get a better deal just asking at the campsite.
> 
> The one we are on at the moment, Camping Alentejo (on the ACSI website, but not in the book), charges €11 a night including electricity, but from November 1st charges 175€ a month, with metered electricity at 30c a K/w and free internet all over the site. This is for 2 people, MH, and a dog.


Hi Easyriders

We are going to stay at that site, had info on it on here



Cheers

DJM


----------

